# Suggestion of a city building game other than SimCity?



## Empire2500 (Jul 3, 2006)

well...the title says it.
Thanks


----------



## winterchronic (Mar 24, 2007)

http://uk.pc.ign.com/objects/748/748781.html
a game called city life, quite recent.


----------



## 1002richards (Jan 29, 2006)

Hi,
How about thi free transport system portable prog?

http://128.simutrans.com/

Simutrans is a free transport economic simulation game that is available for Win32, Linux and BeOS systems on PC and OS X on Intel Mac.

Richard


----------



## jream (Aug 25, 2006)

1002richards said:


> Hi,
> How about thi free transport system portable prog?
> 
> http://128.simutrans.com/
> ...


that looks cool thanks 

I played Sim City 4, that games pretty addicting and hard without money codes.
But if you like oldish style games, Age of Empires III is fun but its not like a city only, also Stronghold 2 is like AoE3, but those are ones you arent looking for I dont think.

There are the Rollercoaster Tycoon series but those are theme parks. Ive seen a Theme Park game too.

You should roll up to walmart and look at the games, they are pretty cheap. Lots of selections and stuff, I cant think of any but i like city games like that.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

There are some web based games like Civilization / AoE out there. www.tribalwars.net is one.

Transport Tycoon, Railroad Tycoon is in some aspect -city building- as you will need to build transit lines to build the cities.

But I have not seen anything that is remotley like SimCity yet.


----------

